

How Your Cat Is Making You Crazy - kanamekun
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/8873/?single_page=true

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions, with discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3605611>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694>

